# Breeder potentially lied about dam...



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

OK, this just happened so I'm still literally shaking with frustration, confusion, and anger...

I bought a puppy from a well-known breeder (I won't name names until I get confirmation on this whole shebang in case it's somehow a huge mix up) for my breeding program, a bitch from strong lines that was a re-breeding. It was difficult for me to do because I hate doing sight-unseen on my puppies, but I put on my big boy pants and went through with it. The puppy was gorgeous, excellent drive (she's ASL who has the drive of a working import, it's impressive), and the contract was good. Full replacement if there were any faults up to two years etc. I did have a qualm that the mother's OFA score wasn't on the OFA website, but since all her sons and daughters had been OFAd from the last litter and were normal/excellent I did a mildly irresponsible thing and overlooked it. The sire had excellent scores.

She's four months old now, she has a slight gay tail, an overbite, and ears aren't up yet. OK, genetics are a crapshoot; fine. I'll wait it out. I've never returned or exchanged a puppy before, they become part of my family and I'm not buisness-like enough to just 'give back' one of my kids, you know? So I'm just sitting and hoping that by six months she'll somehow magically be alright. Her tail is fixing, her ears probably wont be an issue, but her bite worries me. Turns out one of the puppies from the last litter had a level bite (that would have been useful to know).

Because the breeder couldn't tell me much about the mother since she was out of kennel in another home for most of her life, I looked up mom on google and found the kennel she was living at. I contacted the owner of that kennel and asked some basic questions, like temperament, drive, mothering style etc. because I had a 4 m/o pup from her last litter and needed to know such things. He got back to me immediately asking me to call him, so I did.

His dog hadn't whelped since seven months ago, and when she did she was bred to a completely different son of a german import; definitely not the stud advertised to me. So I was incredibly confused; the name on my bitch's pedigree is the same as this bitch, with the same pedigree behind her. There are no other bitches with the same name anywhere that I can find; the only logical conclusion I can reach is that these pups, whose mother I never saw, were from another bitch and the paperwork was either misfiled or flat out lied on.

Needless to say, I'm livid. I e-mailed the breeder I bought the bitch from asking if she could please help me understand. I just heard back, and she's saying that they re-arranged the names?? I am SO CONFUSED. I didn't know you could do that or if it's something I should trust or not.

I'll keep updating when I know more. I just don't know how to handle this. I won't breed a dog with any fault, so I doubt I'll be using this bitch anyway, but I really struggle with SNAP and I honestly am not sure if I want a replacement from this breeder, given the issues we've had. Thoughts??


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Ask the real owner of the bitch to contact your breeder.
For the "fake" ofa on the bitch, it may just be a mess up. My pup's sire on PDB say's he is OFA excellent but he was actually OVC, which was done in University of Guelph. OVC is only Pass or Fail.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh my gosh, what a nightmare. I consider the whole thing to be extremely unacceptable. Call the breeder you got your female from and demand a logical explanation - AND PROOF! Can't you do DNA tests ... whose the father and the like... like on Jerry Springer? That sort of test?

You obviously can't use her if you don't know where she actually came from.

What a mess!


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

OK, I heard back... she was as confused as I was. She's looking into it now.


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

If this isn't too much, may you please PM the name of the bitch? 
thank you


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Good news, it's OK. I'm still rattled from this; I've been working with the same breeder (who is also my mentor) for many years now, and going outside her network was a step I was hesitant to take... I'm gunshy for sure now! Lol!

Turns out two of the sisters from the litter had the same name, one registered by the breeder and one who was registered much later by a buyer. They didn't realize there were two of the same dam (AKC says you can have up to 37 in one breed registered with the same name, apparently?) until AFTER the mother of my pup AND her sister (the one I found) had whelped their first litter, at which time you cannot submit for a name change.

I am SO relieved, the breeder was so nice about it... sorry for the freakout, I was really feeling screwed and put on. I'm glad it's sorted now. *phew*

But there's another lesson for me; I won't pick a puppy when I haven't met the bitch ever again. One bitten twice shy, right?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm glad you got it fixed before all the drama speculations would have assailed you....good luck!...lol


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Isn't the AKC adds a roman numeral to the name that is the same as a name that already exists in their database?


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Good question, GSD07... I've never dealt with this before. I think the issue was that one of the dogs was registered quite late, well after the first dog was registered. Once they have a registered litter you can't change their names any more. Which makes me wonder if AKC still does manual paperwork... they need to move into the digital age!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would contact the AKC and ask. 

Since we can register litters online and register dogs online and things are processed very quickly, I doubt the AKC is still doing things by hand.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

They can add roman numerals, you see that alot in the ILP/Pet partners program, ShebaV or Rex IV, etc. 
You can change a name on a dog after it has been registered, it costs 25, but you have to have approval by the breeder of record and the dog can't havewon any awards in competition or had a litter or sired a litter of puppies.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes, I named Arwen, Arwen Evenstar. Well I guess fifteen people thought that name was cool before I did so the AKC added XVI to her name. Now, if you register on line, you can check the name prior to submitting your registration. I am not sure though what they check for, if they check to see if there is a kennel name incorporated or if the name has been used already. 

Back when I registered Arwen, I do not think that we could do it online. Not sure though. It was about 12 years ago.


----------

